# Side Kick in MMA



## Makalakumu (Jan 5, 2006)

Has anyone came across some good video kicks of a side kick being used in MMA?  What do you think about using this kick in these competitions?  Typically, we see Muey Thai and that art doesn't have a side kick...per se.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 5, 2006)

The problem with the sidekick in MMA is it requires turning your hips fully sideways while driving forward, so if someone slips (or parries it) it to the outside they end up beyhind you.

A front kick keeps you forward and hits almost as hard, so there is no real need for a side kick.  And given that MMA fighters stand fairly squared off (as do Muay Thai fighters) a front kick is more readily available.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 5, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> The problem with the sidekick in MMA is it requires turning your hips fully sideways while driving forward, so if someone slips (or parries it) it to the outside they end up beyhind you.
> 
> A front kick keeps you forward and hits almost as hard, so there is no real need for a side kick. And given that MMA fighters stand fairly squared off (as do Muay Thai fighters) a front kick is more readily available.


 
That and a good round house. That seems to be the safest way to go for the same reason.

But this brings up an interesting point. If this is the risks and hazards of trying to use a sidekick in competiton, what makes it any more effective for self-defense?

And yes, I know, the ring isn't the street but a takedown is a takedown whether its shot in the ring, on the mat, or on the street. If there's problems then there's problems. If there's solutions, let's find them. Okay?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 5, 2006)

First, let's remember that side kicks are fairly new as a important kick, prior to point fighting they really weren't there, at least not in Okinawan styles (-> Karate -> TKD) or really even in what I have seen of Chinese styles, though my experience there is much more limited.

ok, Skill and size differences would be one.  Chances are if I throw a side kick at a untrained person they won't have the training to see it coming, parry it to the outside and take my back.  The risk isn't as high when the other person is untrained.

They also might be substantially bigger, weight classes do not apply, so if you have the space and need to knock someone back a good step into it side kick is one of the best knock 'em back techniques out there.

I would tend to think it's use in self-defence is fairly limited too, as you'd be unlikely to have the range needed to really make ityour best choice though, in point fighting however...


----------



## Marginal (Jan 5, 2006)

Didn't that guy who called himself silverback throw a lot of side kicks in his TUF2 fights? I seem to remember him getting kicked in the junk a lot for his efforts, but they were there.


----------



## SportKarate (Jan 5, 2006)

I think side kicks in MMA are relatively slow compared to other commong techniques such as round house or front kick considering the skill levels of the competitor.  Even if you're fast enough, your opponent have to be totally open to make it effective.   

I also agree with Marginal.  I saw a similar fight...felt really sorry for the guy.  They were beautiful sidekicks though


----------



## green meanie (Jan 5, 2006)

SportKarate said:
			
		

> I also agree with Marginal. I saw a similar fight...felt really sorry for the guy. They were beautiful sidekicks though


 
For those that missed them, here's a replay: 'woosh'   -'whack!'-   "Owwwwwww....."


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jan 5, 2006)

The last side kicks I saw in MMA was Keith Hackney kicking the sumo dude.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 5, 2006)

Was that an old UFC you saw?  I remember him he was great, Keith Hackney.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 5, 2006)

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> The last side kicks I saw in MMA was Keith Hackney kicking the sumo dude.



Is that the one where the sumo's tooth comes flying out?


----------



## green meanie (Jan 5, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Is that the one where the sumo's tooth comes flying out?


 
No. That was the first UFC. The sumo guy fought a guy from Holland (I think) who was a savate practitioner (I think). He kicked the sumo's teeth out about 20 seconds into the fight and they stopped it. He beat another guy in the next round and wennt on to fight Royce Gracie in the finals where he got choked out.

Hackney was in the 2nd UFC. He was a rugged looking dude and, in my opinion, he fought _EXTREMELY_ well. He was stuck underneath the sumo guy early in the fight but managed to wiggle out and when the sumo guy came after him again, Hackney hit him in the temple with a ridge hand and dropped him. It was _VERY_ cool.


----------

